# tank help



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

hi there i recently found an add for a tank similar to a bio cube has anyone heard of these tanks 
could someone give me some input on it thanks 
tom http://www.resun-china.com/En/ProductInfo.aspx?ProID=506&ProClass=151


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Go for a biocube or other European/North American maker.

Those Chinese branded equipment, while cheap, are generally cheap in quality too. And replacement parts will be hard to find.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

i kind of thought so too the guy was offering me a whole bunch of stuff with it for 250 dollars , kind of had that feeling as well i have another guy who has a bio cube for sale he wants 180 but says it has no bulb or bio balls , i think its a 30 gal nano cube what do u think of that deal
thanks 
tom


----------

